

Amy Webb: How I hacked online dating - m_mueller
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6wG_sAdP0U

======
a3voices
Maybe she should start with losing weight?

~~~
m_mueller
Would you have commented the same if she was a man, coming up with clever ways
on how to find his dream wife - and - _spoiler alert_ being successful at it?

~~~
bandy
I'm not OP, but trust me when I say this: people hate fat men too.

~~~
m_mueller
Yes, but apparently highly intelligent hacker types with a geeky humor? That
plus I wouldn't call her 'fat' \- I'd say she's at the upper limit of what's
healthy for a woman her age. Do we give Wozniak or Newell this treatment, both
having a way unhealthier weight than her?

~~~
bandy
I was speaking of women looking to date men.

In Silicon Valley, the guy they usually want is a hunky fireman of an
appropriate age who possesses the build of a 20-something who works out
constantly and has a portfolio that would give an East German Olympic weight-
lifter a hernia. The woman who wants this man is in her fifties, but claims
that she's in her forties, is using photos from her thirties, and really
should be on multiple forms of psychiatric medication. She hates her job,
wishes to get married as soon as possible, and rejects all the men she meets.

~~~
m_mueller
Idiotic people exist. What does that have to do with the presenter? Just
because she's a woman doing what has been genetically programmed into every
mammal on this planet?

~~~
bandy
Nothing to do with the presenter, as I indicated up front.

To the presenter - I thought I'd seen/heard this talk before, and I was right
- she gave this talk as a TedX talk about a year ago and has since published a
successful book about her search.

I'm glad that she figured out what was actually important to her. I hope that
she has chosen her parameters wisely and will have a lasting marriage because
of it. (I also sincerely hope that her husband had gone through a similar
exercise.) However, being the cynic that I am, I suspect that what she thinks
is important now will not be what she finds important three to fifteen years
down the road. One of the things I noticed that she was looking for was a
mid-30s (I assume) male who had never been married. She probably failed to
take into account that there's probably a reason for that.

